# Brand new Lowrance HOOK Reveal 7 Splitshot fish finder SOLD



## bman

Bought a new boat in October 2022 that had this fish finder installed at the factory. I immediately upgraded to Lowrance HDS Live units and had the dealer remove this unit. So, it’s for sale. Never been used. Comes only with what’s in the photos. It does NOT come with a mounting bracket or transducer.

$300 obo
Cash or Venmo only
Local pickup only/no shipping
No returns

Pickup location will be the Dublin Police Department. Item is located in Dublin, OH (Franklin Co). 

Please PM me with questions or offers. Thanks


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bman

Bump #1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bman

Updating price to $275 OBO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bman

Sold elsewhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

